# Best bar or restaurant



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

smhoeher said:


> There has probably been a similar posting before but it's always worth revisiting. What is the best or your favorite restaurant or bar to visit when you get off the river.? There are a lot of opinions and options. For me, hands down, is Ray's in Green River, UT.


Second for Ray's


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

hard to beat Ray's in Green River
or
The Vic by the river in Salida


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

okieboater said:


> hard to beat Ray's in Green River
> or
> The Vic by the river in Salida


The Vic is gone.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Sawatch Rescue said:


> The Vic is gone.


So is the Green Chili Cheddar BLT at the Boathouse. A part of me died when they stopped serving that.


----------



## leesonka (May 29, 2008)

For Colorado boaters. After the Arkansas K's Dairy Delight in BV. After Shoshone Char Burger in Glenwood. After Dowd Chute or any stretch of the Eagle river Rocky Mountain Taco in Minturn.


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

leesonka said:


> For Colorado boaters. After the Arkansas K's Dairy Delight in BV. After Shoshone Char Burger in Glenwood. After Dowd Chute or any stretch of the Eagle river Rocky Mountain Taco in Minturn.


K's = meh. It's all straight out of the back of the Sysco truck, but if that's your thing, go for it.

BV (finally) has some real food and drink options to explore - try Deerhammer (cocktails) and the Buena Viking (some of the best burgers anywhere). Eddie has the Asian Palate up and running again, the Jailhouse and Cellar on Railroad are serving beer and wine, Bread + Salt from Frisco opened up in the old Evergreen space and Eddyline has their taproom open again in addition to their place in South Main. The bar / restaurant at the Surf Hotel is also worth a look and is immediately adjacent to the river park. Lot's of good options these days.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

After a Lodore or the Yampa run I like to stop at the Dinosaur Brew Haus in Vernal. The Vernal residents love 7-11 Ranch Restaurant on Main Street. (not the chain 7-11)


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

K's OK but BV has so many other quality options


----------



## Hanny (Aug 2, 2020)

Hands down, the Almont Resort at the head (mile 0.0) of the Gunnison River... Ice cold PBR, best food in Gunnison county... you can get out from the Taylor river, get in for the Gunnison or stop in for cocktails on your all day Taylor/Gunny float...


----------



## Hanny (Aug 2, 2020)

psu96 said:


> K's OK but BV has so many other quality options


We always hit Panchos after guiding Numbers trips, then head over Cottonwood back to Gunny


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Seconding Pancho's


----------



## JC5921 (Apr 27, 2012)

there is a place with 2 golden arches. I can't remember which river but it had a place for the kids to play and everything.


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Bedrock Depot in Dinosaur, CO after getting off Yampa, Lodore, ABC for ice cream.


----------



## mforce (Sep 26, 2010)

Coloma Club, South Fork American!!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Montana's Rib and Chop House in Livingston MT after running the Yellowstone


----------



## nlv5 (Dec 29, 2015)

Th Galice Resort, on the deck overlooking the Rogue


----------



## wetsidedown (Jul 3, 2007)

Sawatch Rescue said:


> K's = meh. It's all straight out of the back of the Sysco truck, but if that's your thing, go for it.
> 
> BV (finally) has some real food and drink options to explore - try Deerhammer (cocktails) and the Buena Viking (some of the best burgers anywhere). Eddie has the Asian Palate up and running again, the Jailhouse and Cellar on Railroad are serving beer and wine, Bread + Salt from Frisco opened up in the old Evergreen space and Eddyline has their taproom open again in addition to their place in South Main. The bar / restaurant at the Surf Hotel is also worth a look and is immediately adjacent to the river park. Lot's of good options these days.


Second for the Viking. A bit pricey, but worth it in my book.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Rays in green river, and any place but the boathouse in Salida.. 50 burger on hwy 50 is hands down a better place, at about 2\3 the cost..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Dragon Treasure in Fruita CO. I never drive by without eating there.


----------



## Ken Shaw (May 1, 2021)

Latitude 62! Partially because the food is good, and partially because it means I've just gotten off the Talkeetna! Truthfully, though, it's been many years...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Dragon Treasure in Fruita CO. I never drive by without eating there.


And then there's El Tapatio also in Fruita if you like Mexican, I'm not a fan of Mexican food but theirs is top notch.


----------



## fuzzyb22 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hot Tomato Pizza in Fruita after Westwater or Ruby-Horsethief!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

plus one for hot tomato pizza in Fruita CO
only problem is finding parking and getting inside cause this pizza is so good there is always a crowd waiting for service


----------



## mattviles (Jun 13, 2018)

Not right near the take out, but Terminal Gravity Brew Pub in Enterprise is a must when we get off the Grand Ronde.


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

2tomcat2 said:


> Second for Ray's


Ray's is iconic and I love it but it is no longer even the best food in Green River. For that, you need to head east to La Pasadita. But whether I need to sit in A/C and drink cold beer too is the deciding factor whether I go to Rays or Pasadita.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

3d3vart said:


> Ray's is iconic and I love it but it is no longer even the best food in Green River. For that, you need to head east to La Pasadita. But whether I need to sit in A/C and drink cold beer too is the deciding factor whether I go to Rays or Pasadita.


Hey, thanks for the suggestion
Will be back and forth on I 70 this summer and will give it a try
I enjoy the rafting pics and t-shirts on the walls at Ray's, can even remember a few companies/organizations!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

2tomcat2 said:


> Hey, thanks for the suggestion
> Will be back and forth on I 70 this summer and will give it a try
> I enjoy the rafting pics and t-shirts on the walls at Ray's, can even remember a few companies/organizations!


Fuckinawelikeitthere....

Is the last boater bar in the USA as far as I know.. I'll Always support them..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

3d3vart said:


> Ray's is iconic and I love it but it is no longer even the best food in Green River. For that, you need to head east to La Pasadita. But whether I need to sit in A/C and drink cold beer too is the deciding factor whether I go to Rays or Pasadita.


La pesederia? Sounds messikan... Burgers and beers for this boater, at Rays thank you. The misters on the patio rock..


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

okieboater said:


> plus one for hot tomato pizza in Fruita CO
> only problem is finding parking and getting inside cause this pizza is so good there is always a crowd waiting for service


Nobody goes to the Hot Tomato anymore, it's too crowded. 

A couple years ago we decided to give up waiting for a spot at the Tomato. We order takeout instead and take it to the Copper Club around the corner. Copper Club has moved even closer to the Tomato, but the new taproom location is meh. First-world problems.

Breakfast at Kamille's before your launch is still highly recommended, though.


----------



## sethlor (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone ever been to Montezuma's in Dolores? You can pull up to their patio and get a great marg and street tacos!


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

sethlor said:


> Anyone ever been to Montezuma's in Dolores? You can pull up to their patio and get a great marg and street tacos!


Floated past Montezuma's last weekend while doing the town run but did not stop. Won't make that mistake next time.


----------



## Lone Star (May 16, 2021)

If an after-trip Ray's is your best dinner since before Sand Wash, it's time to find someone else to plan your river meals. Great vibe, but doesn't even make the top three burgers in Green River list.

edit: staff and mgmt, however, are friendly and very kind.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

The Imperial River Co in Maupin is great. Either a lunch stop(tie your boat to their dock!) or a great place to stay and dine after a 3 day trip from Warm Springs. Has been a life saver on some cold, rainy trips. 
Good food n drinks, nice lawn, sand volleyball courts, some dog friendly rooms.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> If an after-trip Ray's is your best dinner since before Sand Wash, it's time to find someone else to plan your river meals. Great vibe, but doesn't even make the top three burgers in Green River list.
> 
> edit: staff and mgmt, however, are friendly and very kind.


I respectfully disagree


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

nlv5 said:


> Th Galice Resort, on the deck overlooking the Rogue


Sadly you’ll have to find a new place for that post float beer for the time being.









Fire destroys Galice Resort store and restaurant


A two-alarm fire destroyed the Galice Resort store and restaurant Tuesday morning by the time Rural Metro Fire could make it to the scene. "Unfortunately we are looking at a building on the property t...




www.mailtribune.com


----------



## Heywood (Apr 12, 2019)

I had an amazing burger at the Massadona Tavern after a Lodore trip many many years ago. The trip was essentially a vegan trip (dont ask) and those burgers were the best thing on earth at that time.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Galice Resort


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The Drift Inn


----------



## nlv5 (Dec 29, 2015)

VandyIn541 said:


> Sadly you’ll have to find a new place for that post float beer for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got the news yesterday, the boating community is trying to help, if any of you are so inclined:
One of our favorite riverside establishments, with over 40 years of memories for us, just burned. A trip to the Rogue will never be the same without their lovely deck overlooking the river....
Information on how to help out Galice Resort.
Galice Resort
t1iSpg0douf mnhsorrseod ·
Thank you from the bottom of our hearts for the outpouring of love, kindness, offers of help, support, encouragement, and condolences we have received in the aftermath of the devastating fire. Never before has our Motto been more true: Galice is just Galice until you add the people, then it becomes the "EXPERIENCE!"
We are humbled by your generosity. Below is a link for a GOFUNDME Page (the only one) to help in the interim. If you are local and would prefer to go to Evergreen Bank, there is an account set up for Galice Resort. Your words and offers of support have warmed our souls. We are so very grateful and feel utterly blessed by this River Community full of love.



GOFUNDME.COM
Galice Resort - #galicestrong, organized by Miranda Aschoff


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

MNichols said:


> And then there's El Tapatio also in Fruita if you like Mexican, I'm not a fan of Mexican food but theirs is top notch.


How can a person who is not a fan of Mexican food, recommend a "top notch" Mexican restaurant 🤣🤣🤣 
I am now going to be forced to eat there just to see if your yanking my proverbial chain.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> How can a person who is not a fan of Mexican food, recommend a "top notch" Mexican restaurant 🤣🤣🤣
> I am now going to be forced to eat there just to see if your yanking my proverbial chain.


Good point, but if I liked it, it must have been good. I liked it so much I even went to the one in Flagstaff, which wasn't quite as good, but Flagstaff is where food goes to die, so I didn't expect much.


----------

